# Showing Chickens



## Reinerchick (May 10, 2013)

I've thought about showing chickens just for fun. How do I do it? With what group/Associtation/ect? And what are the basics of chicken showing?


----------



## soccerchicken12 (Feb 8, 2013)

Your bird has to be 6 mounts, has to be clean no mights or bugs , if it has a dried come or wattlers use baby oil , - have fun!!!!


----------



## Reinerchick (May 10, 2013)

soccerchicken12 said:


> Your bird has to be 6 mounts, has to be clean no mights or bugs , if it has a dried come or wattlers use baby oil , - have fun!!!!


Thank you


----------



## Reinerchick (May 10, 2013)

What association or group do I show in?? I have Silkies


----------



## Bluerooster (Jan 19, 2013)

Google APA, American Poultry Association. 
They have all the rules and regulations. On top of being bug free, they also must have blood test for communicable disease.
They don't want carriers to come in contact with other fowl in the show. 
I can't speak for silkies, but for American Games, "All Cockerels of 6 months and over, must have the combs and wattles trimmed."


----------



## Reinerchick (May 10, 2013)

Bluerooster said:


> Google APA, American Poultry Association.
> They have all the rules and regulations. On top of being bug free, they also must have blood test for communicable disease.
> They don't want carriers to come in contact with other fowl in the show.
> I can't speak for silkies, but for American Games, "All Cockerels of 6 months and over, must have the combs and wattles trimmed."


Ok, thank you!!


----------

